# Reuben Bites



## Ol-blue (Apr 22, 2009)

I first started cutting the corned beef into little squares, now I just shred the corned beef. 
My son eats these hot or at room temperature. I also reheat them the next day in a hot oven and they are just as good. 
Enjoy! Debbie

REUBEN BITES 






















CORN BEEF; Cooked, Thinly Sliced.
EGG ROLL SKINS; Large.
SAUERKRAUT; Drained And Patted Dry.
SWISS CHEESE; Slices.
THOUSAND ISLAND DRESSING
CARAWAY SEEDS; To Taste.
OIL
_____

Cut the corned beef into little squares,the square should be about 2 by 2 inches.
Drain sauerkraut and pat dry.
Add caraway seeds to sauerkraut if desired.
Lay an egg roll skin out on work surface.
Place corned beef in the center of the egg roll.
Top corned beef with about a tablespoon of sauerkraut.
Squeeze a dab of Thousand Island Dressing on top if desired, dressing can be used as a dipping sauce if you want to skip this step all together.
Cut a slice of cheese into 4 squares and place one square over sauerkraut.
With fingers, lightly dab all of the edges of the egg roll with water.
Fold the left hand side of the egg roll toward the center, partially covering the corned beef.
Now fold over the right hand side of the egg roll, pressing seams together.
With fingers, lightly dab the edges of the bottom and top edge of the egg roll with water.
Next fold the bottom edge of the egg roll and fold it upward toward the center of the square, pressing seam lightly to seal.
Then repeat with the upper edge and folding it downward toward the center, pressing seams together.
Repeat this process again with the remaining egg rolls.
Pour oil into a skillet so you have about 2 to 3 inches of oil in the bottom of the skillet.
When oil is hot, carefully place Reuben's into the oil, seam side down.
Fry a few at a time you don't want to crowd.
Fry each Reuben until it is golden brown on the outside turning a few times if needed to brown evenly.
Remove the Reuben's to a paper towel to drain.
Serve with dressing on the side for dipping if desired.

Can be frozen but you will need to thaw them before frying.
_____


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 22, 2009)

Time for me to buy egg roll skins.  They look great, De3bbie.  Thank you!


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 22, 2009)

I hope you enjoy them as much as we do. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Able Hands (Jun 1, 2009)

*That looks fantastic...*

Now I just have to learn how to cook a corned beef.

Some friends and I recently had a cooking "competition".  We decided that it was so much fun that we are going to do it every month.  It's not really a contest just a good reason to cook something new, and test it out on your friends.  The next one we are doing is horse ovaries (appetizers).

Guess I need to look in the other sub-forums and see if I can learn how to cook a corned beef.  Thanks for this bit of inspiration, I LOVE a good reuben.

Matt


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 1, 2009)

Cooking corned beef is like cooking a brisket; buy it already "corned." Some people boil theirs, I prefer it baked, slow and low.
Those look absolutely scrumptious!!! I wonder how well they would freeze?  No one else in my house likes ruebens, so it would be great to take a couple out at a time for a snack for me!!


----------



## freefallin1309 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love a good Reuben, those bites sound great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 1, 2009)

Torture to look at when hungry, that's for sure!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2009)

How did I miss this before.  Sounds and looks great.  Can't wait to try it.  Thanks.


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 1, 2009)

so, I just read the last line...


----------



## letscook (Jun 2, 2009)

Great - Love Rubens  Will be trying these for sure.
thanks


----------



## JMediger (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks delicious!


----------



## bknox (Jul 23, 2009)

I have made these, been a couple years, and they are excellent. We dipped them in homemade 1000 Island dressing. Great pictures! Makes me want to have a go again.


----------

